# Happy New Year!



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

A Very Happy New Year to all expats in the Portuguese Forum!:clap2:


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Silverwizard and All

A Happy New Year from me as well. I hope the coming year brings all that members would hope for. 

Peter


----------

